# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  Good morning from SBH!

## lvbookworm

It was a long two of days of travel but we made it to our happy place!

After picking up the car we headed out for basic provisions (wine, cheese, diet coke) and then back to the villa to unpack before our customary first night dinner at Les Bananaiers. 

When we walked in the door the whole place was aglow and seemed to be set for a special event with candles everywhere. But upon closer look I realized it was due to the wonderful addition of small cordless lamps at each table. Theyre customizable to low/medium/high settings and add incredible warmth and atmosphere to the space. 



We enjoyed sharing the duck nems, a mixed salad and campagnard/cappriciosa pizzas. The banana rum served after the meal goes down very smooth!





Lunch today is at Nikki. Were hoping to see a little sun but, if not, were just happy to be here enjoying the warm breezes and hospitality. Enjoy your day, everyone!

----------


## Dennis

Wonderful beginnings!

----------


## cassidain

Very nice !

----------


## amyb

Those new lamps made a huge difference in  the dining experience at Bananiers. t is the  little touches. The food and pizzas are amazing too.

Welcome!

----------


## Cwater

We have not been there for the last two years due to a June/July visit.  Will be there next May.  Loving the pizza pics!

----------


## cec1

Hoooray! So happy to ready of this joyful return!

----------


## zin

> We have not been there for the last two years due to a June/July visit.  Will be there next May.  Loving the pizza pics!



Off topic but are they closed in June/July?  Planning the timing of our 2023 trip.

----------


## Cwater

> Off topic but are they closed in June/July?  Planning the timing of our 2023 trip.



they have not been open our last 2 visits. Phil and Amy have better info

----------


## zin

> Those new lamps made a huge difference in  the dining experience at Bananiers. t is the  little touches. The food and pizzas are amazing too.
> 
> Welcome!



I asked a question about Bananiers being closed in June and July.  Can you verify?

----------


## amyb

Last year L’Esprit  closed the end of June and all of July. We left the island first week in August and we were able to have a last meal with Jean Claude and the well  rested and relaxed Returning  staff.

----------


## zin

> Last year L’Esprit  closed the end of June and all of July. We left the island first week in August and we were able to have a last meal with Jean Claude and the well  rested and relaxed Returning  staff.



What about Bananiers??

----------


## amyb

Babaniers took a June vacation and reopened in July.

These dates are not locked in stone.Owners have staff who need time off and there are weddings and graduations for the staff and its families too. Best to callor check Le News for latest info.

----------


## KevinS

The problem with annual closings is that the owners and staff don’t always know.  They plan their vacations, and next year might be the same as this year or last year, but they just don’t know.

This being said by someone who is about to celebrate 40 years of Thanksgiving vacations on St Barth.   I’ve always thought that next years is locked, but is it truly?  Covid taught some lessons.

----------


## JEK

> Babaniers took a June vacation and reopened in July.
> 
> These dates are not locked in stone.Owners have staff who need time off and there are weddings and graduations for the staff and its families too. Best to callor check Le News for latest info.



I’ve noticed (from afar) than most are taking a hiatus in June or July and then a few stay open through the hurricane season. The big “chains” mostly close when the hotels close in late August. As Amy says, and I’m paraphrasing, just listen to AndyNap’s daily reports!

----------


## andynap

> I’ve noticed (from afar) than most are taking a hiatus in June or July and then a few stay open through the hurricane season. The big “chains” mostly close when the hotels close in late August. As Amy says, and I’m paraphrasing, just listen to AndyNap’s daily reports!



Hey John- time to update your resto map?

----------


## JEK

After Kevin does his update for next season

----------


## andynap

> After Kevin does his update for next season



Ok.should be done shortly.

----------


## JEK

> Ok.should be done shortly.



So, Maya's/Sella;Maya's To Go/Eden To Go;Lil Rock/Le NAO Beach
Strike Orega;AMC Gustavia
Add Le Marius
Add Kinugawa

----------


## JEK



----------


## KevinS

Soon come. Test drive in a week or so, first draft in early December. I need to put eyes on some places first.

----------


## cassidain

> I need to put eyes on some places first.



i assume the forum owners pay for your reconnaissance trips ?

----------


## JEK

> Soon come. Test drive in a week or so, first draft in early December. I need to put eyes on some places first.



Tell me where Le Marius is located! Guessing close to the Rockelfeller dock.

----------


## cec1

> Tell me where Le Marius is located! Guessing close to the Rockelfeller dock.



. . . along that street, John — just before you get to Kinugawa.

----------


## davesmom

Wow, lots new to us!  Thank you for the map and the pizza pics!  Also, was the AMC to be closed in Gustavia?  Kevin, can you stick around until Dec. 1??!!  I still owe you!

----------


## JEK

> Wow, lots new to us!  Thank you for the map and the pizza pics!  Also, was the AMC to be closed in Gustavia?  Kevin, can you stick around until Dec. 1??!!  I still owe you!



'
the maps may be found in the Resto forum

----------


## davesmom

Many thanks for the reminder!  I will be studying it!

----------


## davesmom

> Soon come. Test drive in a week or so, first draft in early December. I need to put eyes on some places first.



Kevin, could you please check if the regular menu at dinner is served on top at L'Atelier?  It was in Feb. but if not, I have to change to inside.  Wish we were all together for that meal..we know you know what to order!

----------


## JEK

> Many thanks for the reminder!  I will be studying it!



,

A few edits to be made after Kevin’s recon mission :Big Grin:

----------


## cec1

> Kevin, could you please check if the regular menu at dinner is served on top at L'Atelier?  It was in Feb. but if not, I have to change to inside. . . .



Not sure what you mean by “the regular menu.” Are you asking if the menu of the downstairs restaurant is available upstairs for dinner?

----------


## elgreaux

> So, Maya's/Sella;Maya's To Go/Eden To Go;Lil Rock/Le NAO Beach
> Strike Orega;AMC Gustavia
> Add Le Marius
> Add Kinugawa



A few notes, you may have these all already but just in case:
Strike Quartier General 

Strike L'Adoise now Peter McCools 

No more pizza next to Choisy Bakery, that is now BUNS

Strike Victoria - now La Petite Plage

Add Le Rivage

add Sin Garden and Foodland ?

Eden Rock should be the Sand Bar not The Sand

Strike Spice - now The Food Locker 

Strike Chez Yvon 

Strike Mango and Christo now Rivyera 

Strike Francois Plantation, now Dolce Vita 

Strike Shankar Juice Bar, now Kaz A Juice

----------


## JEK

> A few notes, you may have these all already but just in case:
> Strike Quartier General 
> 
> Strike L'Adoise now Peter McCools 
> 
> No more pizza next to Choisy Bakery, that is now BUNS
> 
> Strike Victoria - now La Petite Plage
> 
> ...



Who needs Kevin the occasional visitor

----------


## andynap

Nice work Ellen.

----------


## lvbookworm

> Kevin, could you please check if the regular menu at dinner is served on top at L'Atelier?  It was in Feb. but if not, I have to change to inside.  Wish we were all together for that meal..we know you know what to order!



We plan to visit at some point this week. Will post our findings if you havent received an answer by then.

----------


## elgreaux

> Nice work Ellen.



the ever-changing restaurant scene !

----------


## dadto6

Ellen has nailed it.  Great job!

----------


## davesmom

> Not sure what you mean by the regular menu. Are you asking if the menu of the downstairs restaurant is available upstairs for dinner?



For some reason, I thought one of our posters said that the full dinner menu was not currently served on the rooftop; only small plates.  Since the regular full menu was served on the rooftop in February and we are reserved on the rooftop again for December, I wanted to make sure it was not only small plates being served and that they had the full menu available.  I could have misunderstood the poster, however.

----------


## cassidain

> For some reason, I thought one of our posters said that the full dinner menu was not currently served on the rooftop; only small plates.  Since the regular full menu was served on the rooftop in February and we are reserved on the rooftop again for December, I wanted to make sure it was not only small plates being served and that they had the full menu available.  I could have misunderstood the poster, however.



DM, here is a link to what I saw re your question: https://www.ateliersaintbarth.fr/roo...oftop-soiree/1

says after 17h00 le Rooftop transforms into wine bar and cocktails, offering a small plates "finger food" menu. no reservations. 

LE ROOFTOP DE L'ATELIER DE JOËL ROBUCHON SAINT-BARTH bénéficie d'une vue exceptionnelle sur le port de Gustavia, la mer des Caraïbes et le coucher de soleil.
LE ROOFTOP est un lieu convivial et décontracté, mêlant Art Déco et ambiance tropicale.
Nos barmen vous proposent une grande variété de cocktails classiques et originaux. La carte des vins comprend également une sélection de champagnes et liqueurs.
*A partir de 17h*, LE ROOFTOP vous propose sa formule "Wine Bar & Cocktails" accompagnée dune carte de "finger food".

LE ROOFTOP DE L'ATELIER DE JOËL ROBUCHON SAINT-BARTH bénéficie d'une vue exceptionnelle sur le port de Gustavia, la mer des Caraïbes et le coucher de soleil.
LE ROOFTOP est un lieu convivial et décontracté, mêlant Art Déco et ambiance tropicale.
Nos barmen vous proposent une grande variété de cocktails classiques et originaux. La carte des vins comprend également une sélection de champagnes et liqueurs.
*A partir de 17h*, LE ROOFTOP vous propose sa formule "Wine Bar & Cocktails" accompagnée dune carte de "finger food".

LE ROOFTOP DE L'ATELIER DE JOËL ROBUCHON SAINT-BARTH bénéficie d'une vue exceptionnelle sur le port de Gustavia, la mer des Caraïbes et le coucher de soleil.
LE ROOFTOP est un lieu convivial et décontracté, mêlant Art Déco et ambiance tropicale.
Nos barmen vous proposent une grande variété de cocktails classiques et originaux. La carte des vins comprend également une sélection de champagnes et liqueurs.
*A partir de 17h*, LE ROOFTOP vous propose sa formule "Wine Bar & Cocktails" accompagnée dune carte de "finger food".

----------


## amyb

Ellen, terrific update.


My 2 cents
Orega gone.

Tropical now Romi

Add Easy Burger

----------


## amyb

> Who needs Kevin the occasional visitor



We do!

----------


## cassidain

> Tropical now Romi



appears to be Le Patio at lunch and Romi (Indonesian cuisine) in the evening. Interesting !

https://www.tropical-saintbarth.com/restaurant-bar

----------


## amyb

Was not aware of that. 

These popped in to my head as I started to wake up today.

So many restaurants.

----------


## Amery

There is also a new take out place in Petit cul de Sac called Chokola Vany. I have not yet been but plan to find it next trip. The owner is a lovely woman named Mathilde who I found via IG + island friends when looking to have a birthday cake made for a friend last June. She did a beautiful job and has since opened her shop. I believe she previously worked as a pastry chef at both Orega and Isle de France. The shop looks mainly pastry/ice cream but also has savory food and daily specials, based upon her IG stories.
 @chokolavany.stbarth

----------


## elgreaux

> There is also a new take out place in Petit cul de Sac called Chokola Vany. I have not yet been but plan to find it next trip. The owner is a lovely woman named Mathilde who I found via IG + island friends when looking to have a birthday cake made for a friend last June. She did a beautiful job and has since opened her shop. I believe she previously worked as a pastry chef at both Orega and Isle de France. The shop looks mainly pastry/ice cream but also has savory food and daily specials, based upon her IG stories.
>  @chokolavany.stbarth




Also, JEK for other take out places there are Pappa's Pizza and Momma's Kitchen in Les Mangliers in St Jean, near where the butcher is and I think Easy Burger as well.
will take a ride later and check

if you are including take out places there are two on the point in Gustavia past Kinugawa: Quintessence Pizza and Chefs XO (both good by the way)

I also think MARIUS is just that (no Le)

----------


## JEK

> Also, JEK for other take out places there are Pappa's Pizza and Momma's Kitchen in Les Mangliers in St Jean, near where the butcher is and I think Easy Burger as well.
> will take a ride later and check
> 
> if you are including take out places there are two on the point in Gustavia past Kinugawa: Quintessence Pizza and Chefs XO (both good by the way)
> 
> I also think MARIUS is just that (no Le)



 :thumb up:

----------


## KevinS

> Also, JEK for other take out places there are Pappa's Pizza and Momma's Kitchen in Les Mangliers in St Jean, near where the butcher is and I think Easy Burger as well.
> will take a ride later and check
> 
> if you are including take out places there are two on the point in Gustavia past Kinugawa: Quintessence Pizza and Chefs XO (both good by the way)
> 
> I also think MARIUS is just that (no Le)



Did Easy Burger replace Baba?

----------


## KevinS

> i assume the forum owners pay for your reconnaissance trips ?



Handsomely, lol!

----------


## KevinS

> Kevin, can you stick around until Dec. 1??!!  I still owe you!



Sadly, Ill be gone by then.

----------


## dadto6

Hi Ellen,
Easy Burger is there with the others you mentioned.

----------


## elgreaux

> Hi Ellen,
> Easy Burger is there with the others you mentioned.



Thanks, good to know.

----------


## Eve

I was just going to add Quintessence, but Ellen caught it. Jim’s former on island personal trainer turned pizza maker when his training location in Anse de Cayes was wiped out in Irma. Pizza looks great!

----------


## davesmom

> DM, here is a link to what I saw re your question: https://www.ateliersaintbarth.fr/roo...oftop-soiree/1
> 
> says after 17h00 le Rooftop transforms into wine bar and cocktails, offering a small plates "finger food" menu. no reservations. 
> From our concierge at Le Guanahani
> 
> LE ROOFTOP DE L'ATELIER DE JOËL ROBUCHON SAINT-BARTH bénéficie d'une vue exceptionnelle sur le port de Gustavia, la mer des Caraïbes et le coucher de soleil.
> LE ROOFTOP est un lieu convivial et décontracté, mêlant Art Déco et ambiance tropicale.
> Nos barmen vous proposent une grande variété de cocktails classiques et originaux. La carte des vins comprend également une sélection de champagnes et liqueurs.
> *A partir de 17h*, LE ROOFTOP vous propose sa formule "Wine Bar & Cocktails" accompagnée dune carte de "finger food".
> ...



Thank you so much for the link and the info!  We surely want to order off the big menu, so we will ask for an inside table for dinner.  I'm glad we found out now, so we do not miss out.  From our concierge at Le Guanahani: Indeed at the rooftop there is only a tapas menu.In our system you have a table confirmed indoor already

----------

